# Recognize This Chainring?



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2013)

What chainring is this?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like a Hawthorne.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 10, 2013)

Also looks Fauber Special.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2013)

I've never seen a Fauber looking like this.


----------



## sqrly (Nov 10, 2013)

That chainring is mostly used on hawthorne, but I have seen it on other bikes.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 10, 2013)

Judging from the crank set I am still going with Fauber Special. It would be nice to see it from the other side to see what style bottom bracket it has.


----------



## sqrly (Nov 10, 2013)

Notice the spokes radiating from the center on the Fauber are more tapered in comparison to the Hawthorne which is more straight.  The difference is subtle, but obviously there.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks like a pretty nice decal on the seat tube - what does that look like close up?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm posting it for a member of The Wheelman.
Here is the thread.

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6109


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 11, 2013)

Seems like it may be a teens Great Western Mfg. product. Seat stays, rear dropouts and forks look right. Headbadge screw holes even look right. I also believe the decal on the seat tube is right with a picture of a bicycle rider. I would love to have it to go with my mens Adlake arc bar.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 11, 2013)

Found this add. I am thinking the decal on the seat tube is one of these.


----------

